# Forellenteich Polen Bad Muskau



## Mischi 1 (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo ich habe gehört das es in Polen
bei Bad Muskau Forellenteiche gibt, wo man nur die gefangenen
Fische bezahlen muss.
War jemand schon dort und wo ist es genau.

Vielen Dank.#h


----------



## spicy (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich Polen Bad Muskau*

Jo da gibt es einen (Forellen)teich ungefähr 20km nach dem Grenzübergang von Bad Muskau! Ich war vor rund einem Monat das erste Mal da. Ist nen Teiche der durch einen Steg und nen Netz geteilt ist...in dem einen Karpfen, Hecht und co, in dem anderen Teil Forellen...ich war das erste mal dort, da hatten wir in rund 2 Stunden 10 Forellen, lief also gut an. Die 3-4 Mal garnix mehr, scheinbar setzen die da keine mehr nach...letztens sassen im Abstand von 3 m die Leute um den Teich und nicht einer hatte da ne Forelle, geschweige denn einen Biss...also Fazit...sehr schöner Teich mit purer Natur und Wald drumherum, allerdings muss man Glück haben, das auch Forellen im Teich sind *gg*


----------



## stevdaniel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich Polen Bad Muskau*

Hi, kannst mir bitte mal ne Wegbeschreibung geben?

MfG


----------

